# AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE coming this May!



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

For details go to the I SUPPORT IMPALAS MAGAZINE facebook page and add yourself.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/I-support-Im...147146451970222


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

CAN'T WAIT TO CHECK OUT THAT MAG.


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## AntiqueS CC (Feb 20, 2011)

Cant Wait


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MR. SIXTY (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 53choptop (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 53choptop (Feb 25, 2005)

Dont mean to hijack the post, but "Torcita Loca" inspired me to start working on my own '36. 










still in progress......

Cant wait for the mag to come out.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

How can I get my hands on this if I don't have cara libro or facebook lmk please


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

been waiting :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Feb 23 2011, 10:40 AM~19941325
> *been waiting  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, I heard about this at least a year ago... :thumbsup: 

I want to sign on the dotted line..........Bring it on.

TTMFT



Member..T L A Texas Lowrider Association..


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Why wouldn't you just have an Impalas Magazine on the front half of the magazine and a Bombs on the back. We ALL appreciate fine machinery.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Feb 23 2011, 02:44 PM~19942102
> *Why wouldn't you just have an Impalas Magazine on the front half of the magazine and a Bombs on the back.  We ALL appreciate fine machinery.
> *


that's pretty much how you are going to get it...we are going to increase the pages and keep the mags as 2 but together  

its in the works and coming along nicely......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Feb 23 2011, 01:53 PM~19941751
> *
> *


what's up bro...I haven't forgotten about you....I'm having shoulder surgery march 2nd and after I'm done with that we'll be good to go.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 23 2011, 12:26 PM~19941244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Big Al.......


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:0


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

When/where do I order it?


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*If you need a photographer I'm available ..*


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 23 2011, 12:47 PM~19942134
> *what's up bro...I haven't forgotten about you....I'm having shoulder surgery march 2nd and after I'm done with that we'll be good to go.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Mark Aragon (Jan 28, 2011)

Look for AMERICAN BOMBS Magazine on the Lowriding-TV.com "web partners" page SOON!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE WILL BE COMING OUT IN LATE MAY 2011. IT WILL BE $20.00 DOLLARS FOR 4 ISSUES A YEAR.IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO SUBSCRIBE TODAY PLEASE SEND PAYMENT TO IMPALAS MAGAZINE 1760 AIRLINE HWY SUITE F-113 HOLLISTER CA 95023.WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT.


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

THEY ARE HERE! SWEEEEET!











:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

cant wait!!!


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Feb 27 2011, 04:17 PM~19973459
> *If you need a photographer I'm available ..
> 
> 
> ...


whats up bro??? nice pics....look good....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImpalasMagazine_@Mar 6 2011, 07:09 PM~20029828
> *AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE WILL BE COMING OUT IN LATE MAY 2011. IT WILL BE $20.00 DOLLARS  FOR 4 ISSUES A YEAR.IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO SUBSCRIBE TODAY PLEASE SEND PAYMENT TO IMPALAS MAGAZINE 1760 AIRLINE HWY SUITE F-113 HOLLISTER CA 95023.WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT.
> *


you can also call 1-800-344-8218 Monday-Friday 9am to 5pm or pre-order your subscription at [email protected]

we are working on it and it's coming out nice...got some nice bombs from cali and all over the country......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sorry to confuse people but the premier issue of American Bombs will be out in June 2011....along with Issue 8 of Impalas Magazine.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we will see everyone out at the Bombs United show this saturday....located at 1650 Senter Road in San Jose...this is a show not to be missed.....proudly presenting the essance and vintage touch from the neighborhood, the cars, the way everyones dressed....an awesome experience.....we will be covering this event for the premier issue of American Bombs due out in June.....stop by the booth and say hello to Toro, Mark, and Andy.....


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 8 2011, 09:11 AM~20290733
> *we will see everyone out at the Bombs United show this saturday....located at 1650 Senter Road in San Jose...this is a show not to be missed.....proudly presenting the essance and vintage touch from the neighborhood, the cars, the way everyones dressed....an awesome experience.....we will be covering this event for the premier issue of American Bombs due out in June.....stop by the booth and say hello to Toro, Mark, and Andy.....
> *


WISH I COULD BE THERE FOR THAT 1. U MIGHT SEE ONE OF MY BOYZ FROM OZ AT THE SHOW, OLD MEMORIES PREZ, DAL, BIG UNIT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Apr 10 2011, 07:28 AM~20302503
> *WISH I COULD BE THERE FOR THAT 1. U MIGHT SEE ONE OF MY BOYZ FROM OZ AT THE SHOW, OLD MEMORIES PREZ, DAL, BIG UNIT
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Apr 16 2011, 11:11 PM~20355842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man, that looks like fun, but I'll be shooting in Alaska that week....let me see if I can get someone to cover it......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

NEW SHOW MAN! 

NEW PRANK CALLS & firme oldies. At 03:00 some old cholo dude is really ready to kill me because he thinks I want fight his grandson for picking on my son Betitio. It was nuts, he got crazy


CLICK HERE TO LISTEN NOW! http://www.ustream.tv/channel/beerrunbobby


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

should be a sick mag!!


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

T T T.... CAN'T WAIT TO CHECK IT OUT....


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*JUNE 4TH THE NEXT ONE*


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

cant wait


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Get tickets at Hammer & Lewis & The Avalon! Brought to you by The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show & Impalas Magazine! 

For details go to www.facebook.com/brboldies


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

so what the word on the mag? we in june already and i piad early subscription????:happysad:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SO ARE THESE COMING OUT SOON??? JUST WONDERING CAUSE SOME FOLKS PAID EARLY SUBSCRIPTION


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

The Premier issue of America Bomb Magazine is At the printers and we should hope to get them back from the printers next week. People that have subscribed to are magazines Early are going to be sent out as soon as we get em back from the printers THANK FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

So .............. ??When ??This month ??


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Were hoping to get the magazine back this month JULY from the printer in the next week.THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here are a couple sneak peak pics for you all to enjoy.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

nice job toro, if we keep pushing the bomb trucks we might get the category back.. both mags will featured the top 3 bomb trucks.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> nice job toro, if we keep pushing the bomb trucks we might get the category back.. both mags will featured the top 3 bomb trucks.


yes sir...3 of some of the hardest hitting trucks, bomb truck of the year and top contenders all in the same month.....can't get any better than that....can't wait to see what the next issues have in store....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

the subscribers issues have began to be sent out, we hope you all enjoy Issue 8 of Impalas Magazine and the premier of American Bombs....we have some nices features set for our next issue which is the 2nd anniversary issue for Impalas Magazine. 


If you want to subscribe you can send $24.95 for 4 Issues as a check or money order to 1760 Airline Highway suite 106 Hollister california 95023, or you can use pay pal at [email protected]​


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Supp Toro !! Can't wait to see this MAG !! Where can I get it ?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

The magazine will be in stores this week. Your local 711........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> the subscribers issues have began to be sent out, we hope you all enjoy Issue 8 of Impalas Magazine and the premier of American Bombs....we have some nices features set for our next issue which is the 2nd anniversary issue for Impalas MagazineIf you want to subscribe you can send $24.95 for 4 Issues as a check or money order to. 1760 Airline Highway suite 106 Hollister. california 95023, or you can use pay pal at. [EMAIL="[email protected]" ][email protected][/EMAIL]​


TTT....


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

:wave::wave::h5: Impalas/ bombs Mag TTT, see,a soon fellas


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Issue 2 of American Bombs is coming together nicely......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

six4customs said:


> :wave::wave::h5: Impalas/ bombs Mag TTT, see,a soon fellas


 TTT..........


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Toro said:


> the subscribers issues have began to be sent out, we hope you all enjoy Issue 8 of Impalas Magazine and the premier of American Bombs....we have some nices features set for our next issue which is the 2nd anniversary issue for Impalas Magazine.
> 
> 
> If you want to subscribe you can send $24.95 for 4 Issues as a check or money order to 1760 Airline Highway suite 106 Hollister california 95023, or you can use pay pal at [email protected]​


havent seen anything yet:run:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

925rider said:


> havent seen anything yet:run:


you should be getting something soon in the mail 925rider....send me a pm with your correct info and I'll forward it to who handles our mailings.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Here are some of the shops outside of California that are carrying the magazine.....

CHICAGO: Hollwood Kustoms
10S279 Schoger Dr
Naperville, IL 60564

NEW MEXICO: Classic Car
5911 4th st Nw
Alburquerque, NM 87107

HOUSTON: Shorty's Hydraulics
815 Post st
Houston, Tx 77022

ODESSA: Bajito Auto Body
1501 N Grant Ave
Odessa, Tx 79761

KENTUCKY:CCE Hydraulics
7514 Preston Hwy
Louisville, Ky 40219


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Toro said:


> Here are some of the shops outside of California that are carrying the magazine.....
> 
> CHICAGO: Hollwood Kustoms
> 10S279 Schoger Dr
> ...



What about AZ!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

BigMandoAZ said:


> What about AZ!!!!!!


Hey Mando....if you know any shops that would like to carry it drop me a message.....I need your number too bro.....I had to get a new phone and lost over 800 contacts because the "back up" didn't work....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> Here are some of the shops outside of California that are carrying the magazine.....CHICAGO: Hollwood Kustoms10S279 Schoger DrNaperville, IL 60564NEW MEXICO: Classic Car5911 4th st NwAlburquerque, NM 87107HOUSTON: Shorty's Hydraulics815 Post stHouston, Tx 77022ODESSA: Bajito Auto Body1501 N Grant AveOdessa, Tx 79761KENTUCKY:CCE Hydraulics7514 Preston HwyLouisville, Ky 40219


 TTT....


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

mmmh


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

For those looking for Impalas Magazine & American Bombs in Phoenix, you can find it at Old School City.....

Old School City
9617 N Metro Pkwy Ste 2104
Phoenix, AZ 85051


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

T T T


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Toro said:


> you should be getting something soon in the mail 925rider....send me a pm with your correct info and I'll forward it to who handles our mailings.....



got it today


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

925rider said:


> got it today


 That's good: Thanks for your support.........


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

so the impalas mag is not a lowrider mag? all OG cars?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

just got this mag! Love it.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

leg46y said:


> so the impalas mag is not a lowrider mag? all OG cars?


 Yes impala magazine is a low rider magazine but we also feature OG cars along with traditional full customs Impalas.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

leg46y said:


> so the impalas mag is not a lowrider mag? all OG cars?


 Yes Impalas Magazine is a low rider magazine but we also feature OG cars along with traditional full customs Impalas.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> just got this mag! Love it.


 Joe I'm glad you got your mag! Thank you for your support.........


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Toro said:


> T T T


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Joe I'm glad you got your mag! Thank you for your support.........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

View attachment 365914


Impalas Magazine and American Bombs are glad and excited to announce their First Annual Benefit Car Show on March 10, 2012. It will be held in the city of Soledad, California. More information and a flyer will be released as soon as we confirm the details. All proceeds are going to Sober Grad.

View attachment 365915


We are posting this up now so people can have enough time to make their plans and there are no conflicts with other promoters in the area so everyone can enjoy this event with their families.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> For those looking for Impalas Magazine & American Bombs in Phoenix, you can find it at Old School City.....Old School City9617 N Metro Pkwy Ste 2104Phoenix, AZ 85051[/QUOTES Support Your local businesse........


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Dont be caught missing an issue of Impalas Magazine and American Bombs, make sure to subsrcibe to make sure you catch some of the best Impalas and Bombitas out there.....
Order yours now!

Please make check or money order to IMPALAS MAGAZINE 1760 Airline Hwy F-106 Hollister C.A. 95023 4 Issues for $24.95 
1-800-344-8218, feel free to call if you have any further questions or are interested in distributing the magazine.....always looking for shops and business to carry the mag.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> For those looking for Impalas Magazine & American Bombs in Phoenix, you can find it at Old School City.....Old School City9617 N Metro Pkwy Ste 2104Phoenix, AZ 85051


 We are working on the next issue of American Bombs Magazine Should be ready in Late December.Thanks for all your support


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is our first flyer for our first show....will be posting up more information and the pre-reg sheet that can be downloaded soon......


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Just got my copy, Nice mag..:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Just got my copy, Nice mag..:thumbsup:


glad you liked it.....the next issue is in the works, gonna be a good one


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

good mag, picked it up at shorty's hydraulics. is the next one going to be just dedicated to bombs or a split mag again?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> good mag, picked it up at shorty's hydraulics. is the next one going to be just dedicated to bombs or a split mag again?


Thanks for all the support.The next issue will be the same with more pages


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

New Flyer!!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Toro said:


> glad you liked it.....the next issue is in the works, gonna be a good one


:dunno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Well i got my first one a while back, any word on when the next one will be out????????


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

Where Can I find the mag Holmes?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

408models said:


> Well i got my first one a while back, any word on when the next one will be out????????


it's getting finished as we speak.....should be ready the beginning of February..... We will make an announcement when it's here from the printer....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Check out this cool video by Jazmin Siguenza, the cover model for the Second Anniversary Issue of Impalas Magazine.....










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP7hpQkr51o


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Toro said:


> it's getting finished as we speak.....should be ready the beginning of February..... We will make an announcement when it's here from the printer....


uffin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:run:
CANT WAIT FOR THE MAG!!!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

TTT.uffin:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Vol.1 Issue 2 Is at the printers It will be ready in two week!!!!!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> :nicoderm:


Hey Simple Green....hit me up....we gotta do it up bro....

Toro


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Issue 2 of American Bombs should be out in the next couple of weeks...here's a little sneak peak....


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Toro said:


> Hey Simple Green....hit me up....we gotta do it up bro....
> 
> Toro


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Vol.1 Issue 2 Is at the printers It will be ready in two week!!!!!!!


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

just got a call from the printers and we will have the magazines friday 4/20 at our office....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd like to let everyone know that we just recieved the Anniversary Issue of Impalas Magazine/American Bombs and all subscriptions will begin to be mailed out this week..... it took us a little longer and after overcoming a few obstacles we got it out.....hope you all like what you see and be ready for a few surprises in the next issue due out in 3 months.....

Toro


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: Hope I can find a copy at Old School City in the AZ! 

Mando let me know if you find a copy bro.

Making a call tomorrow!

Old School C.C. To The Top!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

If you attend the Bombs United show in San Jose this weekend, make sure to stop by and check out the new shirts at the booth....

$20 a shirt and includes an issue of Impalas Magazine/American Bombs magazine. Available for men up to 5X and womens up to 2X.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> TTT.......


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

The new issue...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Toro said:


> If you attend the Bombs United show in San Jose this weekend, make sure to stop by and check out the new shirts at the booth....
> 
> $20 a shirt and includes an issue of Impalas Magazine/American Bombs magazine. Available for men up to 5X and womens up to 2X.....


Sup Toro. Will you ship a shirt and Mag? Are you gonna be in Vegas?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Guam707 said:


> Sup Toro. Will you ship a shirt and Mag? Are you gonna be in Vegas?


What's up big USO this is mark yes we will ship you a shirt & magazine. Yea we will be in Vegas!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> What's up big USO this is mark yes we will ship you a shirt & magazine. Yea we will be in Vegas!


Cool. Where do I send the money?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Guam707 said:


> Cool. Where do I send the money?


American Bombs 1760 Airline Hwy Suit F-106 Hollister ca 95023. Include what size you need.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> American Bombs 1760 Airline Hwy Suit F-106 Hollister ca 95023. Include what size you need.


I send it out Monday. You accept checks? If so, who do I make it out to?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Guam707 said:


> I send it out Monday. You accept checks? If so, who do I make it out to?


Yes we do.Make it payable to American Bombs.....Thanks Big USO!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> The new issue...


This is the New Cover for are News Issue do out in a few weeks! Vol.3 Issue.#2.........


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Yes we do.Make it payable to American Bombs.....Thanks Big USO!


:thumbsup: i'm sending it out today


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt!!!


----------

